# are neck injuries common in snowboarding?



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

with all those inverted tricks, are the chances of falling on your head high? i supposed you can never have enough protection. it's your neck after all. so i thought about wearing one of those neck braces motocross riders wear. 









but it's incredibly awkward with snow jacket on. perhaps it's the particular model i tried on that didn't fit so well. then i tried on a neck nut. it's still awkward but not as much as the neck brace. since the neck nut is just foam, i wonder if it will actually protect the neck at all. on the other hand, some protection is better nothing at all.









i only snowboard with a full face motocross helmet now. after spending $5000 on ortho braces i certainly don't want to mess up my teeth if i face plant on a fun box.

what do you guys think?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

idk, but looks difficult to look over your leading shoulder. last year, biffed on a run I'd done 50 times, don't even remember biffing, don't think i lost consciousness (wareing a helmet) and thought I'd ripped my head off...at least muscles at the neck/base of skull on back left qtr, sharp tearing/burning pain...laid there probably 10 min, at first wondering if I bleeding into my neck/head, wondering if I'm going to die, thinking shit are they going to toboggan me down the chute (was aright about the opening) people yelling at me from the chair 1, if I was alright. eventually the searing pain began to dull, could taste blood but couldn't find any, could still move my arms and legs...other system check'd...slowly got up and rode away...sore neck for a couple of weeks.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

wow that's nuts. what trick were you doing? you could taste blood? maybe you bit yourself in the mouth a little?


as for head mobility, i read many reviews on neck braces, the major brand is called LEATT, and many people say they don't even know they're wearing it. since the freestyle mx guys do those crazy tricks too and wear those braces, i think it doesn't restrict your head movement that much. the only catch is that they don't need to wear a bulky snow jacket lol


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Doesn't seem like it offers a whole lot of protection for the type of impact you'd be taking if you managed to land on your head. Keep in mind that unless you are tying to lawn dart, you're probably going to avoid landing on your head anyway. Seems a bit much to me, but you never know.

Broken necks are not that common either. Then again, what you have to do to get on injury like that is not something you casual rider is going to try. Hell, I haven't messed around with flips in 6 years.


----------



## jegnorge (Feb 15, 2010)

lol what is lawn dart? 

yeah i'm only considering neck protection is because this whole summer i've been practicing cork 5 and bs rodeo 5 on a trampoline and i want to take it in the terrain park. then attend a few amateur comps with those trick and see how i do. so i want to reduce the potential of getting injured. i already wear a back protector and that has saved me 3 times already last season. where i snowboard there isn't an air bag to keep you safe from experimenting with new tricks, nor a foam pit shaun white has.

now if i can protect my neck too i'd be pretty much indestructible, within reason Lol


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)




----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

killclimbz said:


>


Those things got banned when I was in Junior High. Too many kids ended up with one of those stuck in their skull instead of the grass.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Yeah, you can't buy them anymore. Way too many people were getting stabbed by them. 

So I can understand why people don't know what they are. I think there are some at my parents house. They were totally fun to play with.


----------



## daysailer1 (Nov 9, 2007)

jegnorge said:


> with all those inverted tricks, are the chances of falling on your head high? i supposed you can never have enough protection. it's your neck after all. so i thought about wearing one of those neck braces motocross riders wear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've been thinking about those too. Many BMX riders are wearing those. I saw a number of top riders wearing them during Crankworx this summer.

Someone I know has started wearing one and a ff BMX helmet. The necknut looks like it doesn't offer full protection.

Here's Brandon using that setup.

YouTube - Brandon Schmit Woodward at Copper.mov


----------



## Cookie1 (5 mo ago)

jegnorge said:


> with all those inverted tricks, are the chances of falling on your head high? i supposed you can never have enough protection. it's your neck after all. so i thought about wearing one of those neck braces motocross riders wear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello, I’m also looking at getting one of these neck braces - I’ve had concussions and whiplash in the past, not boarding related though.
been a long battle with rehab and going back to work etc. don’t want another injury!

but still love riding across open areas,
going to the snow next week..

did you know whiplash only needs 4G forces to cause similar injury symptoms as a head on collision eg. 120G forces for concussion

so I’m wanting something to prevent hyper flexion or extension , in the event someone else bowls into me or something. I’m confident in my own ability, usually pretty careful and have been boarding 23 years, skied near 8years before that

but accidents happen anyhow 

I see you’ve said it’s a bit awkward with snow jacket, so I’m thinking there must be SOME WAY surely

thoughts appreciated!


----------



## MountainMystic (Apr 24, 2019)

Cookie1 said:


> Hello, I’m also looking at getting one of these neck braces - I’ve had concussions and whiplash in the past, not boarding related though.
> been a long battle with rehab and going back to work etc. don’t want another injury!
> 
> but still love riding across open areas,
> ...


IMO, I think it would restrict your ability to turn your head, and consequently restrict your peripheral vision and ability to do quick head checks uphill and when merging with another trail.

You could look into the strengthening exercises that Rugby Union players do to to protect their necks









Building neck and trap strength for rugby players - Ruck Science


For props and hookers especially it's imperative that you have a strong neck and traps to scrummage. Here's how to build that neck and trap strength for all rugby players. It's most important for the front-row but all rugby players need strong necks.




ruckscience.com













Rugby Proof Injury Prevention: Neck - Rugby Renegade


Welcome to the latest edition of the Rugby Proof Renegade series. This is a series of pre-habilitation programs aimed at […]




rugbyrenegade.com













The 7 Exercises Recommended by the Australian Rugby Union to Reduce Head and Neck Injuries in Rugby


Head and neck injuries are common in Rugby (1,3). There are three game situations that may lead to increased risk of head and neck injury – scrummaging, rucks, and tackling (1). These activities not only involve collisions, but often occur at high speed and include large, multi-directional...




theathleticbuild.com


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

That shits going to cause more problems than it's worth for an injury that effects less than 1% of the snowboarding population. I say this after 25 years of riding park and landing on my neck and head more than everyone in this thread combined. Sure a freak accident can happen but that happens with anything, I actually know a local guy that's paralyzed from a freak impact that snapped his neck back. He literally caught an edge on a slide out and it did it, meanwhile I've pile driven my head into sheet ice from 20 feet up and got up and rode away. Strength training is more vital there's a reason I have a steak neck and overly large shoulders and back muscles. I can take a slam better and being 40 it isn't exactly easy to ride shit out anymore. 

This is the way I would look at it, are you going around 3 times inverted off an 80 foot mega booter? Yes, then you have a skill set no one on here possesses and you know what you're doing. Going inverted once and riding it out from a simple back flip, rodeo, or inverted trick? You still possess a greater understanding of aerial awareness than those on here and know the risk vs. reward and are fine. Never gone inverted and probably only will when you catch your edge on the sheet ice lip of a "giant" 15 foot jump, then maybe you'll get some whiplash and a concussion and learn the hard way.


----------



## Cookie1 (5 mo ago)

Hello Thankyou , I havent got one of these braces, still thinking on it. Plus looks like weather will be rainy in our area and my parents aren’t sure if we’ll go. I might try the soft brace and see if that helps, I know it probably won’t do much, but I’m guessing better than nothing extra (plus I already have one, so I’m not losing anything by trying it, and I can always take it off and put in camelpak if too annoying)… see how the week goes! 
Thankyou for your time and interaction, will let you know if it’s good


----------



## Cookie1 (5 mo ago)

Mountain Mystic- yes I have a gym program that my Physio created , I’ll look into the rugby exercises when I get stronger , Thankyou for taking the time to find and load links


----------



## Cookie1 (5 mo ago)

Burton Avenger…. I hope you’re never in the unlucky 1% 

Being in a position where valuing your health as the most important thing we ever have in life! I happen to be in a small percentage of people where an injury has significantly changed my life and I can no longer work full time or in the job that I enjoyed. 

Currently I’m not sure if I can actually board, but being on the slopes is a fundamental part of who we are, and for my family, and as gutting as it feels to not be up there- I’m trying to find a safer way to still enjoy in some capacity. 
Finding a way to reduce potential harm would be better than not boarding at all, or becoming worse off than where I’ve been. 
cause it ain’t fun rebuilding your life- a lot of hard work and dedication. invested too much to just go be careless.

maybe think before saying things in the way you have.
good luck


----------



## Manicmouse (Apr 7, 2014)

Cookie1 said:


> Burton Avenger…. I hope you’re never in the unlucky 1%
> 
> Being in a position where valuing your health as the most important thing we ever have in life! I happen to be in a small percentage of people where an injury has significantly changed my life and I can no longer work full time or in the job that I enjoyed.
> 
> ...


In fairness you didn't say any of that in your original post. BA's post will help the majority of riders who stumble across this forum thread, it's sound advice.


----------



## Mike256 (Oct 13, 2013)

I think what burtonavenger said was completely reasonable. The only broken neck ive heard of from snowboarding was someone going inverted on an xl jump. 

You will need a full face helmet for a neck roll to work, and they dont work that much anyway. Leatt wont work looking downhill on a snowboard as it restricts your head on that angle and it also requires a full face helmet. The reason people say they arent restrictive is because they are used in sports where you are looking forward. Id actually be more concerned about going down in powder and having my full face helmet packed in with snow and and a neck roll shoved in my mouth. The other thing to consider is the way you crash snowboarding and wearing a full face. There could be the potential for the mouth piece to grab into the snow and twist your head as youre rolling/sliding down. Maybe it wouldnt be an issue ive no idea, but it’s something that they wouldn’t have tested it for as they aren’t for snowboarding.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Cookie1 said:


> Burton Avenger…. I hope you’re never in the unlucky 1%
> 
> Being in a position where valuing your health as the most important thing we ever have in life! I happen to be in a small percentage of people where an injury has significantly changed my life and I can no longer work full time or in the job that I enjoyed.
> 
> ...


Tell me you're not a snowboarder without telling me you're not a snowboarder. You're a person that snowboards. To say it's fundamental to your life yet you lack the fundamentals to build up the proper muscles or develop muscle memory to reduce injury. You don't want to hear that there's no specific safety device for an injury that effects probably less than 100 people out of the millions that enjoy snow sports. What you want to hear is that you will be OK and everything is good. You want to play the victim not a survivor. 

Did you know that every time you pass a car on the road to the resort you are potentially 2 seconds away from death if it veers into your lane? No, you don't want to think about that because it would cripple you. You also don't think about it because you have developed muscle memory and skills while driving to avoid issues, or maybe you haven't you sound like the guy that camps in the passing lane 10 under the limit. I live in the U.S. I could get shot at any time, hell we had a psycho threaten to shoot up our local grocery store 10 minutes after I left two days ago. Do I fear going to the store now? Do I fear gun ownership and an over abundance of people with guns that shouldn't have it? Nope. I'm immune compromised and we have a pandemic and surge in an infectious rash going on, do I fear I'll die from them? Nope. I'm from a town that has 13 cases of a rare cancer that effects less than 100 people in the world, do I fear I'll get that? Nope. My parents were exposed to Agent Orange and have had multiple cancers, do I fear that it will kill me? Nope. Why? Because I refuse to play the victim, I'll cross the bridge when it happens. There are things you can do far beyond living in a bubble to protect yourself. 

You want to get into this 23 concussions, one ruptured spleen, one torn kidney that's dead, compression of all vertebrate from 3 to 15%, broken back in 2 spots, zero meniscus in each knee, ruptured mcl, over half the cartilage in my knees gone, warped sockets in both shoulders, warped socket in right hip, right elbow only opens 85% now, multiple broken hands/wrists, and arthritis that rivals a 80 year old stone mason. 

Had to relearn to walk 2 times. Been told I'd never snowboard again 3 times. 25 years of riding, 3 seasons under 100 days each. You know what I do that you aren't? I build my body up so a slam won't kill me, I've learned how to properly fall, I know what a calculated risk is and when and how to utilize risk assessment riding, I know my limitations, I have hyper vigilance to know what is going on around me and prepare for anything the terrain, other riders, the environment, and everything in the world throws at me. I'd suggest you do the same but clearly you only want to hear what gives you confirmation bias and not listen to someone that has more experience in this than you ever will. 

At the rate you complain I hope you never snowboard again because at least then the hill will be filled with less miserable fucks than you. 

So in short think before you post when someone offers insight that you will never have.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

BurtonAvenger said:


> You want to get into this 23 concussions, one ruptured spleen, one torn kidney that's dead, compression of all vertebrate from 3 to 15%, broken back in 2 spots, zero meniscus in each knee, ruptured mcl, over half the cartilage in my knees gone, warped sockets in both shoulders, warped socket in right hip, right elbow only opens 85% now, multiple broken hands/wrists, and arthritis that rivals a 80 year old stone mason.


Dude, you're a wreck. And despite all of the injuries, criticism, and lack of riding in your vids... you still put out the best content on the interwebz.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

ctoma said:


> Dude, you're a wreck. And despite all of the injuries, criticism, and lack of riding in your vids... you still put out the best content on the interwebz.


Understatement. I'm in the twilight of my career and riding it out till I can't ride anymore. I'm going to be retired at 45. But at least I won't be riding with a full face helmet and neck brace thinking it's going to protect me.


----------



## arbroadbent (Sep 14, 2019)

BurtonAvenger said:


> , I've learned how to properly fall, I know what a calculated risk is and when and how to utilize risk assessment riding, I know my limitations, I have hyper vigilance to know what is going on around me and prepare for anything the terrain, other riders, the environment, and everything in the world throws at me.


THIS....exactly this!


----------



## cltx18 (2 mo ago)

BurtonAvenger said:


> That shits going to cause more problems than it's worth for an injury that effects less than 1% of the snowboarding population. I say this after 25 years of riding park and landing on my neck and head more than everyone in this thread combined. Sure a freak accident can happen but that happens with anything, I actually know a local guy that's paralyzed from a freak impact that snapped his neck back. He literally caught an edge on a slide out and it did it, meanwhile I've pile driven my head into sheet ice from 20 feet up and got up and rode away. Strength training is more vital there's a reason I have a steak neck and overly large shoulders and back muscles. I can take a slam better and being 40 it isn't exactly easy to ride shit out anymore.
> 
> This is the way I would look at it, are you going around 3 times inverted off an 80 foot mega booter? Yes, then you have a skill set no one on here possesses and you know what you're doing. Going inverted once and riding it out from a simple back flip, rodeo, or inverted trick? You still possess a greater understanding of aerial awareness than those on here and know the risk vs. reward and are fine. Never gone inverted and probably only will when you catch your edge on the sheet ice lip of a "giant" 15 foot jump, then maybe you'll get some whiplash and a concussion and learn the hard way.


Did the guy who broke his neck have a helmet on or no?


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

This thread 😂😂😂


----------



## SEWiShred (Jan 19, 2019)

Most snowboard injuries are from sticking your arms out when you catch and edge, trying to break your fall. Basically, everything from wrist to shoulder is very high risk for injury. Other than that you have boot top fractures, lower leg injuries. Neck usually comes from hitting something, like a tree, fence, etc. or doing inverted aerial maneuvers. Spinal injuries are pretty rare unless you're really pushing yourself. 

Having on gear that stops you from being able to look around and move freely can cause you to injure yourself when you normally wouldn't. Best thing you can do to avoid injury is know your limits and learn how to fall. But even then there's always a risk something freak could happen. 

I think this thing is a waste of time and money, personally.


----------



## Board Doctor (Feb 1, 2018)

A couple things here… helmets don‘t actually prevent concussions, they reduce skull fractures.

The only time I’ve had a whiplash was with a helmet on. White-out with icy conditions and I caught an edge (which I hadn’t done in years, maybe decades). When I went down I had that CNS jolt, which seemed odd as it wasn’t that fast/hard. I got up and rode the rest of the day. Next day my neck was sore, on day two I couldn’t move it… went to the doctor and got a neck brace.

Those helmets with a face guard look heavy, more weight for your neck to support.

The neck brace inherently limits movement. I’d be more concerned about having a large blindspot on my backside. Collisions with other riders & skiers can be deadly… I’d prefer to avoid that.

I do wear a helmet (most people now do) and always include neck stretches before I go out... and if there’s a white out or it’s too icy, I just don’t go out. It’s not worth it.

😮 BA’s history… wow, just wow. 😮


----------

